# ODK Glamour



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Received my Glamourwax today, a bit disappointed as was looking forward to this one.

Not sure if the pic illustrates clearly, but the packaging was large paper thin , and the bubble wrap not attached firmly around the wax pot which clearly left room for maneuverability. Second pic vaguely shows some remains of the plastic lid.

The last pic shows a bit of the plastic lid fillings that have split a bit on top of the wax.

I'm not sure if it can be seen in the photo, but the lid is no longer air tight so not sure if I'm best off decanting the wax into another container or sending it back to Bearswaxfactory and opting for the 200ml pot instead with box. Any advice would be greatly appreciated, cheers:thumb:

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg2_zpsyyhyiitd.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg1_zpsvgmoko31.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg2_zpstn8acwl0.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg5_zpssbue0t4z.jpg.html]


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

i would send it back.... or at least, contact'em first


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Why didn't you contact Bears Wax Factory directly? These things happen sometimes in transit. I'm sure Bears Wax Factory will sort you out with another one. I don't quite understand why you had to post it on it BEFORE contacting them.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Blueberry said:


> Why didn't you contact Bears Wax Factory directly?


This is the internet.......and as I said, I'm happy to send back and maybe go for 200ml with box instead:thumb:


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

u cant send proper in those stup&d bags
Yes for MPS applicators..but not for waxes


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

southwest10 said:


> Like the first time.....he need to learn to make a good package


Sorry, I don't understand what you mean by that.


----------



## rory1992 (Jul 22, 2012)

I recieved mine just now, glamour is fine but bloody royal mail chucking it everywher and my entourage is leaking


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Bit annoying for sure but I'd have contacted bwf personally


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Yep no care taken by royal mail there. Im sure they use some as footballs. Im sure martin will sort that for you hes a top bloke.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Bigoggy said:


> Yep no care taken by royal mail there. Im sure they use some as footballs. Im sure martin will sort that for you hes a top bloke.


Agree, Martin at BWF will sort it out for you


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

**** poor pakeging imo.
should be boxed


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

.SJ.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Hope mine turns up in one peice:thumb:


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

or piece even


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Pittsy said:


> Hope mine turns up in one peice:thumb:


Same here just missed the  post man, so another round getting bashed about.


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

I have had some Sterling wax delivered today,I am at work so not sure how it was wrapped but arrived all in one piece no damage. Just checked mine also came wrapped in bubble wrap + a free cloth inside an Jiffy bag, I must have been lucky no damage.


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

chongo said:


> Same here just missed the  post man, so another round getting bashed about.


Pointless blaming the Royal Mail. Things need to be packed accordingly.

A glass jar in a oversized jiffy bag is asking for trouble IMO. I'm sure the Bears will sort it for you though as they normally provide top class service.


----------



## rory1992 (Jul 22, 2012)

Bwf customer service is excellent as said it was poorly packaged, i emailed martin at bwf my problem and within 45minutes he has got back to me saying he will send another entourage out. Top marks


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Probably should have contacted BWF first, I have had 3/4 order from BWF and always have been sent in a box. Do agree though that it should have been sent in a box rather than a Jiffy bag but we all know what delivery companies can be like with parcels, fault on both sides.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

chrisc said:


> **** poor pakeging imo.
> should be boxed


Normally I'd blame RM but this looks like I adequate packaging from the off. Shame as I've played with the test pots of this and it's great.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Mines arrived unscathed  but......really should have had a bit of bubble wrap around it.

It does smell eatable though


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

bradleymarky said:


> It does smell eatable though


Apparently, lemon meringue, so it is!!


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

camerashy said:


> Apparently, lemon meringue, so it is!!


I`ll let you try it first


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Nowt here for me


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

mine hasnt showed up bleeding postman


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I am a bit fed up, came home early too


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Mine's in the sorting office it seems; will pick it up on the way to work tomorrow.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

anybodys elses not arrived,still nowt for me and i was near first to order


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Picked mine up today


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

so, where are the reviews?


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Yea cmon wheres the pics guys and gals


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Pittsy said:


> Nowt here for me


unlucky puttsy


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Dougnorwich said:


> unlucky puttsy


Oooo. Oohh nooo you di eennnt :lol:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> anybodys elses not arrived,still nowt for me and i was near first to order


Waiting on mine...it will turn up tomorrow I'm sure


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> anybodys elses not arrived,still nowt for me and i was near first to order


Nothing as yet for me either. And there was me defending the Royal Mail yesterday!


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

courier mine,so hopefully turn up later,just wanted a sniff of the jar sad i know


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> courier mine,so hopefully turn up later,just wanted a sniff of the jar sad i know


Haha! You can't beat a good sniff!

Maybe mine is coming via a different courier then. I just assumed by the feedback on here that they were coming via RM.

Oh well, I'm sure it'll turn up shortly.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Dougnorwich said:


> unlucky puttsy


Cheers Douglas 
I was a bit happier when Mrs P said that i had got one of those parcel not delivered cards :thumb:
Gotta wait till Saturday now


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Look what's turned up.SJ.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> courier mine,so hopefully turn up later,just wanted a sniff of the jar sad i know


Smells of lemon meringue and mine was delivered by RM


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

reviews, please!


----------



## RichieM (May 11, 2007)

Mine arrived today, via RM.
Boxed; 4x50ml + Angelwax Elixir


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

greymda said:


> reviews, please!


I wont be able to do mine for a couple of weeks unless i can get an hour on Sunday.

Not sure what to apply this with, its a pretty soft wax.....ideas :thumb:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

just got mine dpd courier all boxed up unwrapping now


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Sorry to hear of the damage mate, Martin is a top guy and always puts customer service first any trouble dont hesitate to contact me aswell.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

This does smell very very nice!
First time I've had a soft(ish) wax too - daughter sniffed it & toucher her nose on it:lol:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

cant stop sniffing it myself,


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Not had mine either. I might come across as a tad biased as I worked for RM for 12 years BUT, I can state for a fact that they get the blame for a lot of things that aren't their fault. I am not saying that they are faultless or blameless - far from it.

It is VERY easy for suppliers to state that the items have been dispatched and then actually send them a day or so later - thus leaving the consumer to presume RM are taking the proverbial.....certainly not suggesting that is the case here.....just pointing out facts that this does occur.

I will patiently continue to wait for mine and hope it is not damaged. Really really looking forward to this wax. KIMO's motor looked fantastic when he used this wax.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Mine arrived yesterday, lid had worked itself loose but apart from that all good, smells very nice too


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Still patiently waiting  

I've emailed them to see what happening but I've had nothing through the door to say it's with a neighbour or that they attempted to deliver it on such and such a day....


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

not had mine yet, dont mind waiting a bit longer


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Oh I don't mind waiting. It's just typical that we're supposed to have this great weather weekend, I'm actually off work and intending to detail two cars....would've been great to use it that was all.

I've had a very prompt reply from Martin stating that even they have had delays but ours are def on the way. Can't ask for more than that.


----------



## Bearswaxfactory (Sep 5, 2010)

Just to confirm for everybody. All the waxes have now shipped. The last few were a bit later sending as poor old Dan had to burn the midnight oil to make some more. 
The post also seems to be taking a long time this week. 
Any issues drop us an email.


----------



## Emiel866 (Nov 26, 2014)

Received mine, wrapped up very well, even the jar in the ODK box was wrapped in bubblewrap!  Thanks a lot Dan and Bearswaxfactory!


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Was hoping to put a coat on today but its belting down here..


----------

